# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Indie Game, The Movie - Enfin un bon film sur les jeux vidéos ?

## Bebealien

Autant rendre à Silver ce qui est à César, c'est lui qui m'a soufflé cette news. Une bande de fous furieux ont décidé de prendre leur caméra pour aller interviewer le top du top de la scène indépendante des oeufs vidéos. Un projet casse gueule qu'ils financent en faisant un appel aux dons (d'ailleurs je suis jaloux, ils ont recueilli 15 000$ en 48h alors que mon dernier court métrage avec Batman et son shotgun allant bouter des elfes hors du wasteland a recueilli 1 000€ en 6 mois...) et en gagnant quelques concours de pitch.
 Mais de quoi ca va-t-y donc parler ? Plutôt que de paraphraser ce qui se dit ailleurs en mieux, je vous encourage à aller faire un tour sur leur site, particulièrement bien foutu et regorgeant de vidéos alléchantes.
 Et vous pouvez toujours les aider dans leur démarche, puisque les dons sont toujours ouverts.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Jorkens

'Achement intéressant. Ca me fait un peu penser à "American Movie" dans le style confession de doux-dingue. Edmund McMillen est assez touchant d'ailleurs.

----------


## Akajouman

Ouais, tu leur fais de la pub quoi.  ::P:

----------


## Silver

> Ouais, tu leur fais de la pub quoi.


Et il faut bien, car personne n'en parle ! Du moins, sur les autres sites français sur les jeux vidéos.

Pourtant l'équipe du film est en train d'interroger parmi les meilleurs indés du milieu et postent un bon nombre de vidéos bonus, rien qu'aujourd'hui dans les news on a droit à une entrevue de Derek Yu (Aquaria et Spelunky) avec quelques images du gameplay de son dernier jeu, plus des images du TIGJam de San Francisco avec d'autres auteurs. Autrement il y a deux semaines c'était une vidéo de plus de 20 minutes sur Wolfire Games qui s'occupe d'Overgrowth, la suite de Lugaru.

Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que le film soit terminé...  :B): 

Merci Bebealien au passage.

----------


## JeP

Ca a l'air youpi banane.

----------


## MrPapillon

Pourquoi pas, mais je préfère quand les devs restent anonymes. De mon point de vue, ça dessert le jeu lui-même de trop se mettre en avant. On comprend encore plus le pourquoi du comment, mais du coup le jeu perd sa part d'abstraction ou de mystère (selon les genres). 
Je préfère l'époque où je connaissais que dalle des gens derrière et que les jeux étaient des ovni quasi indépendants. Maintenant on veut absolument faire comme Hollywood et faire de longues interviews. Si on veut rentrer dans des détails, je trouve que le blog est un meilleur compromis.

----------


## gros_bidule

Oui et non, d'un côté certains (devs indés) voient peut être ça comme l'occasion de faire connaître un peu plus facilement leur nom et espérer se faire embaucher par un gros studio.
Ils n'ont pas tous les mêmes motivations.
Après oui, c'est lourdingue (selon mes goûts), je ne supporte pas les commentaires & previews de jeux dans lesquelles on voit surtout la tête des devs : zont bien souvent des tronches de kékés, le tout souvent mis en scène de façon un peu pourrie hein  ::P:  Et ça m'énerrrrrrrrrve, rhaa !

----------


## AgentDerf

Waaa je viens de regarder la vidéo de la page d'accueil, c'est super bien tournée, super classe.
On sent que c'est pas des amateurs, ou si c'est des amateurs ils ont énormément de talent.
Leur site web est super classe aussi, j'aime bcp.  ::lol:: 

Merci pour la news je vais suivre cela de prés...

----------


## JeP

MrPapillon et gros_bidule : oui, enfin l'idée c'est autant de faire connaitre les devs, qui le méritent grave, et t'as rarement de la complaisance à l'hollywoodienne, c'est intéressant et on apprend des trucs, j'en connais peu bouffis d'orgueil et insupportables (le dev de minecraft a l'air dans ce cas là par exemple). Mais aussi de faire connaitre ce milieu, de donner envie aux gens de s'y intéresser, voire de sauter le pas, et ça faut pas aimer les jeux vidéos pour trouver ça néfaste, parce que le milieu du jeu indé accouche de plus en plus de magnifiques pépites qui valent le coup.

Et si vous aimez pas baaah... faut pas regarder  :;):

----------


## Nono

Je préfère des jeux sur des programmeurs de jeux. Malheureusement il n'est plus disponible.

----------


## JeP

C'est tout leur site qui est pété on dirait, ça reviendra forcément.

----------


## Rabbitman

Ca a l'air d'être autant un film sur les jeux vidéos que mon synopsis de _Tetris_ qui était une métaphore de la guerre froide (ou que _Control_ était un film sur la musique), mais pourquoi pas.

----------


## JeP

Mattez la vidéo sur les controles de Super Meat Boy, c'est tout de suite plus encourageant.

----------


## jaireimy

> Et il faut bien, car personne n'en parle ! Du moins, sur les autres sites français sur les jeux vidéos.




Spoiler Alert! 


http://www.xboxygen.com/Medias/Video...Game-The-movie



Hop chose réparée, merci pour l'info je connaissais pas non plus.

----------

